# Uber's CEO Perfectly Shut Down Elon Musk's Attack With Just 1 Tweet



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.inc.com/eric-mack/elon-...ck-with-perfect-response-in-just-1-tweet.html

*Uber's CEO Perfectly Shut Down Elon Musk's Attack With Just 1 Tweet*
The Tesla and SpaceX CEO is not a fan of flying cars, as Dara Khosrowshahi recently learned.
self-driving cars are the future, and flying cars, and eventually self-flying cars. But Elon Musk thinks Hyperloops and tunnels with high-speed sleds to shortcut traffic are the way to go.

It's kind of interesting that a man who has made electric cars that are basically self-driving and proposed using space rockets for super-fast international flightswouldn't also see some merit in flying cars. After all, Uber's plans for what are basically passenger drones seems to offer a happy medium between his own designs for the future of ground and flight-based transit.

But Musk made it very clear on Twitter that he is not a fan of where Uber would like to take things.


















"If you love drones above your house, you'll really love vast numbers of 'cars' flying over your head that are 1,000 times bigger and noisier and blow away anything that isn't nailed down when they land," he tweeted sarcastically when asked about Uber's "Elevate" project being compared to his Hyperloop design.

Ouch. Burn.

But Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi was happy to take the high road in his response by accepting Musk's challenge to improve the company's future designs while also paying the Tesla Motors, SpaceX and Boring Company CEO a compliment.

"Challenge accepted," Khosrowshahi tweeted. "Improved battery tech (thx 2 @elonmusk) and multiple smaller rotors will be much more efficient and avoid noise + environmental pollution."









Clearly Uber has already considered the criticisms Musk brings to bear and started work on solutions. What's more instructive here is the different tactics used by each executive.

When challenged, Musk responded by defensively lashing out against a company being framed as a competitor.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> What's more instructive here is the different tactics used by each executive.


What's scary is that these hugely important business executives piss away their time tweeting like 11 year-olds.

Glad I don't own stock in either company.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I think flying cars will be a disaster and the noise will be horrible. When uber can launch a Tesla in to space then maybe they can talk but as of this moment uber sucks.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Mole said:


> I think flying cars will be a disaster and the noise will be horrible. When uber can launch a Tesla in to space then maybe they can talk but as of this moment uber sucks.


Not sure why they're saying it's a great shut down. Elon is correct.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Not sure why they're saying it's a great shut down. Elon is correct.


exactly. nothing was "shut down".


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> exactly. nothing was "shut down".


Dara didn't address the "everything being blown away" comment, either. A 1000kg flying car needs 1000kg of downward thrust (moving air) to hover, and more to take off, regardless of how efficient the rotors are.

Anyone who's ever stood near a helicopter when it takes off will know how much air gets blown around; it's like standing in a hurricane. Try that in downtown SF with all the garbage / feces / etc on the streets.... No thanks


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Elon is high end. Uber’s CEO is after the bus riders.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Not sure why they're saying it's a great shut down. Elon is correct.


It's clickbait headline. Every headline these days is like it was written by a 13 year old girl


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

My transporter beaming technology doesn't require any digging, a small amount of noise, and no wind.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Mole said:


> I think flying cars will be a disaster and the noise will be horrible. When uber can launch a Tesla in to space then maybe they can talk but as of this moment uber sucks.


Unless that space shot is also carrying all of the Washington politicians, it, too, sucks.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.inc.com/eric-mack/elon-...ck-with-perfect-response-in-just-1-tweet.html
> 
> *Uber's CEO Perfectly Shut Down Elon Musk's Attack With Just 1 Tweet*
> The Tesla and SpaceX CEO is not a fan of flying cars, as Dara Khosrowshahi recently learned.
> ...


millions of individual cars flying around is a seriously bad idea.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.inc.com/eric-mack/elon-...ck-with-perfect-response-in-just-1-tweet.html
> 
> *Uber's CEO Perfectly Shut Down Elon Musk's Attack With Just 1 Tweet*
> The Tesla and SpaceX CEO is not a fan of flying cars, as Dara Khosrowshahi recently learned.
> ...


If I were a billionaire like Elon Musk I would be researching anti-gravity


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> What's scary is that these hugely important business executives piss away their time tweeting like 11 year-olds.
> 
> Glad I don't own stock in either company.


It's the Trump Effect.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Ask Uber drivers which company they would put their faith in. We are basically a taxi and now bus drivers for a company that denies it's a transportation company. Only one of these companies deserve to be called a technology company.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Elon Musk has a better chance at inventing teleportation than making self driving work, that being said, Dara is plain abusing substances like the rest of Uber.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

if these idiots are really dumping money into flying cars this new evil idiot needs to be indicted.

this an onion piece? he cant possibly be an actual ceo


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Elon Musk has a better chance at inventing teleportation than making self driving work, that being said, Dara is plain abusing substances like the rest of Uber.


Success at Uber is termed as "learning how to fund your drug habit with other peoples money"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

New2This said:


> It's clickbait headline. E*very headline these days is like it was written by a 13 year old girl*


Yup, tomorrow's consumers...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Yup, tomorrow's consumers...


We, as a country and society, are fornicated.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

New2This said:


> We, as a country and society, are fornicated.


Fortunately, we have built a strong country and society. It will live on, simply based on that fact


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

If this is a competition....I put my money on Musk


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> If I were a billionaire like Elon Musk I would be researching anti-gravity


If I were a billionaire like Elon Musk I would be doing this everyday


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Biggest concern about heavy people carrying drones is what happens when they fall from the sky? I wouldn't want to be below them. There are currently approximately 50000 passenger airplanes in the world, which is a small number considering the total square footage of the planet. 

If we moved to personal carriers, there would be hundreds of thousands of these, which makes statistical accidents much higher. And a car failing on the road is far more containable than a falling 'air-pod'.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Maybe Elon can cooperate with Uber on Dara's vision for the company. Elon already has tunnel boring technology. Wouldn't this come in handy for our future once we transition into underground mole-people whose habitats require protection from plummeting Uber-mobiles?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JimKE said:


> What's scary is that these hugely important business executives piss away their time tweeting like 11 year-olds.
> 
> Glad I don't own stock in either company.


Shhhhh . . . . commander in chief Tweets



Blatherskite said:


> Maybe Elon can cooperate with Uber on Dara's vision for the company. Elon already has tunnel boring technology. Wouldn't this come in handy for our future once we transition into underground mole-people whose habitats require protection from plummeting Uber-mobiles?


It will be USEFUL to have the tunnels when polar shift takes its turn.
Surface may be covered in ice . . .
" GLOBAL WARMING".



BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.inc.com/eric-mack/elon-...ck-with-perfect-response-in-just-1-tweet.html
> 
> *Uber's CEO Perfectly Shut Down Elon Musk's Attack With Just 1 Tweet*
> The Tesla and SpaceX CEO is not a fan of flying cars, as Dara Khosrowshahi recently learned.
> ...


P.S.--TEDGY LIVES !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


at-007smartLP said:


> if these idiots are really dumping money into flying cars this new evil idiot needs to be indicted.
> 
> this an onion piece? he cant possibly be an actual ceo


Anything is preferred to PAYING DRIVERS !


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> If I were a billionaire like Elon Musk I would be researching anti-gravity


Didn't the Federales write off gravity along with global warming?


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

Dara is an idiot. I have musks back 100%


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If I were a billionaire like Elon Musk I would be doing this everyday...


Could you leave me a bequest? Although I'm possibly older than you, if you were to daily imitate the dancer in that attachment, your body would soon explode from diabetes, cardiovascular disease, or morbid gout.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Didn't the Federales write off gravity along with global warming?


Did they mail you your copy of the key to the arctic seed bank yet ?

For the Devastation Event Recovery Program ?

Or Are they just reducing your quality of life in your remaining time left with taxes to pay for it all ?

Would they Actually want a Global Govt.
If the U.S. were NOT slated to be covered by an ice sheet during the coming Polar Shift ?

Hmmmmmmm . . . . .

You know
Geo Engineering with the mist contrail jets with their chemical sprays was not Really about " Global Warming".
In 2012 we took a Direct Hit Solar Flare.
That our atmosphere and Magnetic Shield almost did not withstand.
( see Mars had an atmosphere)
The chem spray " Beefed Up" our weakened Magnetic shield which was weakened by Polar shift.
The sun does a complete polar flip every decade or so.
The earth . . . every couple of hundred million years.

The Pyramid builders and the Aztecs knew of these events.
And rather accurately created a time scale.
The Inuit have contacted N.A.S.A. to comment the stars have changed.
No.
The poles are moving.
The earth rotation is changing.
Location of poles and equater will change.
Arable Land will change . . .

Most modern men
Have no idea of their planets location in the solar system.
Looking down at the feed trough.
No time to gaze at the stars.

Who knows . . .perhaps C.E.R.N. will build us a rudder
And we can steer our ship called earth
Away from danger one day.

Either way
MUSK will have a space ship . . .
Let him dig tunnels if he wishes.
The Ant mound may prove useful.

( arent Solar Tornados pretty ?)


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Who do you believe more? A guy who beat NASA at its own game, or a guy to is mopping up after Travis? Uber just sux in so many ways. Flying cars is just total BS. Can you imagine the weather, crowded sky, crashes? And when all those stupid riders want the flying robots to stop at 7-Eleven to pick up cigarettes on their way home, how do they all fit in that little parking lot? LOL


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh god **** isis an Asian flying a minivan? Jesus we’re coming home.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> Oh god &%[email protected]!* isis an Asian flying a minivan? Jesus we're coming home.


Actually
It will be a Communist Chineese Computer.
Enjoy your trip !


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Actually
> It will be a Communist Chineese Computer.
> Enjoy your trip !


Wait till we have to force close that app lol. 
We can't even get basic traffic rules taught to American drivers. Wait till your grandma gets dropped off on the wrong side of the river. Lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> Wait till we have to force close that app lol.
> We can't even get basic traffic rules taught to American drivers. Wait till your grandma gets dropped off on the wrong side of the river. Lol.


At the wrong altitude !

Would love to see the first flying car riders who are subjected to a pencil float maneuver . . . popping up 600 feet then immediately dropping back into F.A.A. altitude to evade a flock of birds.
( its fun in a helicopter ! Especially when your Army Reserve pilot has just learned he has been activated !)( nothing like practicing missle evasion maneuvers with a cabin full of oilfield workers)

Imagine . . . WEIGHTLESS PUKE momentarily floating about the cabin of a " Flying Car".

Think bugs on grill are bad ?
Try scraping birds off the paint !

And WHO will INSPECT these death traps preflight and post flight ?
One hydraulic leak means certain death.
Think the pax will ?

One dead bird pinned to a rotor by centrifugal force could drop the vehicle like a rock.

Blade pitch aerodynamics DO NOT LIKE being altered mid flight. I have witnessed.

Flying cars do NOT have enough rotor " wing" surface to autorotate to the ground in the event of engine or transmission failure.
Plummeting beer cans filled with meat.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> At the wrong altitude !
> 
> Would love to see the first flying car riders who are subjected to a pencil float maneuver . . . popping up 600 feet then immediately dropping back into F.A.A. altitude to evade a flock of birds.
> ( its fun in a helicopter ! Especially when your Army Reserve pilot has just learned he has been activated !)( nothing like practicing missle evasion maneuvers with a cabin full of oilfield workers)
> ...


Until we figure out how to control gravity it's all a pipe dream. 
Humans after all are just less physically more mentally evolved forms of ants.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> Until we figure out how to control gravity it's all a pipe dream.
> Humans after all are just less physically more mentally evolved forms of ants.


Ants outnumber us.
They could take over at any time.
For all you know, they have already colonized us . . .

It is estimated by the B.B.C. that ants number 100 trillion.
Their body mass weight equals or surpasses that of All humans on earth

Yet they are STRONGER.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

This writer is a moron.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.inc.com/eric-mack/elon-...ck-with-perfect-response-in-just-1-tweet.html
> 
> *Uber's CEO Perfectly Shut Down Elon Musk's Attack With Just 1 Tweet*
> The Tesla and SpaceX CEO is not a fan of flying cars, as Dara Khosrowshahi recently learned.
> ...


From the company that cant perfect Instant Pay technology or an app that needs to be uninstalled and reinstalled to fix bugs..they plan on putting people in flying cars..no thanks Dara, you first!

What Dara doesnt know is that his workforce hates his guts and plot to leave as soon as the next rideshare app with better pay comes along. This aint a happy travel biz, its piss broke cabbies on amphetamines.....goofball!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> From the company that cant perfect Instant Pay technology or an app that needs to be uninstalled and reinstalled to fix bugs..they plan on putting people in flying cars..no thanks Dara, you first!
> 
> What Dara doesnt know is that his workforce hates his guts and plot to leave as soon as the next rideshare app with better pay comes along. This aint a happy travel biz, its piss broke cabbies on amphetamines.....goofball!


Limited to 12 hour days.

Many uber Driver apprehended in armed robbery stories to come now . . .



Leo1983 said:


> Until we figure out how to control gravity it's all a pipe dream.
> Humans after all are just less physically more mentally evolved forms of ants.


Vimanas.
The anti gravity machines whos diagrams and instruction were written into the Hindu Vedas.
Ask Rohit.
He knows

Humming " Ride Captain Ride upon your Mystery Ship" - Blues Image

Its ALL been done before . . .

" Were calling Everyone to Ride Along
To Another Shore
We can Laugh our Lives Away
And be Free Once More ".

Schematics for the Tesla " Flying Machine" were similar.
Rows of counter rotating magnetic fields circulating exuding a geo magnetic counter gravity force.
Supposibly able to pick up and induct electricity present in the atmosphere.
Hitler collected obscure ancient writings regarding this type of craft and power scource . . . allegedly conducted research and development.
Some aspects were actually used in development of atomic energy and reactor control. On the old Hydrogen based nuclear fuel.
N.A.S.A. was founded with Nazi v-1 rocket scientists courtesy of " Operation Paperclip".


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Not sure why they're saying it's a great shut down. Elon is correct.





heynow321 said:


> exactly. nothing was "shut down".


Agreed, Elon won this one hands down. It was nice of Dara to give him credit for the better batteries, but otherwise Dara's post didn't really help his own position. It's a loong way off before flying cars aren't hellaciously noisy, messy, and scary dangerous. There isn't a good way around that downdraft outside of someone inventing anti-grav (or some sort of closed road mag system).


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Space x is making history while uber is fixated on nickle and diming.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

"


Fauxknight said:


> Agreed, Elon won this one hands down. It was nice of Dara to give him credit for the better batteries, but otherwise Dara's post didn't really help his own position. It's a loong way off before flying cars aren't hellaciously noisy, messy, and scary dangerous. There isn't a good way around that downdraft outside of someone inventing anti-grav (or some sort of closed road mag system).


The Saudi Investors WANT flying cars.
Helicopters would be more spacious and practical.
But if they have the money give them what they want


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> My transporter beaming technology doesn't require any digging, a small amount of noise, and no wind.


Teleportations are suicide machines .


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

As long as there are hackers willing to hijack a car and terrorists willing to pay for it, flying personal vehicles are a pipe dream. We cant fully prevent terrorists on land today.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Both of these guys watched too many Jetsons cartoons when they were kids.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Elon Musk is a trained engineer. Dara is NOT. Multiple fan blades will create just as much noise as a few big ones. And it takes just as much air pressure to lift the same car regardless of propellers used; So Musk is bang-on-the-money about stuff getting blown away.

Seriously, Dara: you shouldn't publicly comment on a subject you don't know much about. It makes you look stupid and makes us drivers wonder if you have a clue what you're doing at the helm of Uber.



New2This said:


> It's clickbait headline. Every headline these days is like it was written by a 13 year old girl


This and Fake News is the reason I rarely read news anymore, printed or online.


Oscar Levant said:


> If I were a billionaire like Elon Musk I would be researching anti-gravity


Elon is probably working on it as we speak. He's just not ready to show his cards yet.


Transportador said:


> Who do you believe more? A guy who beat NASA at its own game, or a guy who is mopping up after Travis?


I'll put my confidence in Elon over Dara, anytime.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Teleportations are suicide machines .


They have been developed and Used.
Successfully.
On atomic sized particles.
Hoping to move up to potatoes within a decade.
Quantum physics Theory is a part time hobby.
It relieves boredom.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They have been developed and Used.
> Successfully.
> On atomic sized particles.
> Hoping to move up to potatoes within a decade.
> ...


We should get together and discuss String Theory over a few beers.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.inc.com/eric-mack/elon-...ck-with-perfect-response-in-just-1-tweet.html
> 
> *Uber's CEO Perfectly Shut Down Elon Musk's Attack With Just 1 Tweet*
> The Tesla and SpaceX CEO is not a fan of flying cars, as Dara Khosrowshahi recently learned.
> ...


Good grief! People are bad enough on terra firma. I can't imagine what will happen when there's air road rage and other idiot driver moves. It's simply not safe for those on the ground underneath them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yam Digger said:


> Elon Musk is a trained engineer. Dara is NOT. Multiple fan blades will create just as much noise as a few big ones. And it takes just as much air pressure to lift the same car regardless of propellers used; So Musk is bang-on-the-money about stuff getting blown away.
> 
> Seriously, Dara: you shouldn't publicly comment on a subject you don't know much about. It makes you look stupid and makes us drivers wonder if you have a clue what you're doing at the helm of Uber.
> 
> ...


Ok.
You house the turbine blades in an explosion proof housing which also muffles sound by design( thousands of little holes in the wall)
I have installed over a dozen turbine electric generators on projects for shell oil and ships
Run a few for other oil companies I.H. SOLAR, G.E.,Stewart Stevenson.
You pipe high pressure compressed air to thick walled storage container. You rig electronic pneumatic valve controllers to regulate pressure release i.e. propulsion
Your biggest problem would be hydrates.
Freeze plug build ups in valves and constrictions.
Compressed gas going from high to low pressure cools rapidly
Filtration and methanol mist injection to affected areas.
Voila ! I just designed " quiet system".
You owe me $1.00 Elon.

For another $1.00 ill tell you which size sidewinder methanol pumps you will need according to pipe diameter pressure temperature dew point and volume.also throw in a pressure " bump" orifice plate design and charting for plate size usage regarding prevailing atmospheric conditions.

" NO NEED TO TIP"!

I may be available if you need a consultant contractor to build it . . .
American copper nickel pipe welders only ! Nuke certified.

P.s. you want rotary compression not piston. Not " fan blades".

Yes i can launch your 8 foot diameter bullet in your airgun.

We can ship oil and passengers at the same time if you want to.
Why waste a pipeline on just passengers ?

I can make your " pipe dream" profitable !
We can ship from Canada to Corpus Christi

See . . .Nothing " new" about Elons idea.
I was running similar circuits over 30 years ago. I just never put people in them.

In fact
Dara
Tweet ole Elon that one of your Drivers
Could pull off that project.
If he has the $$

Tell him he can come down to Michoud facility New Orleans for rocket fuel tanks or Picayune if he needs solid fuel rockets
Rocket builders or fuel tank welders too.

Plenty of people doing what he is.
I know a few.

I can hook him up with carbon fiber skilled craftsmen if he wants to build " "Stealth Teslas " too.



Yam Digger said:


> We should get together and discuss String Theory over a few beers.


Whos buying ?

Well Beach Pneumatic 1869 patent must have run out.
He did it in 1869.
Pneumatic subway.
New York

Tesla would have had us all in electric flying cars pulling power in by antenna back in 1920.
Using the stratosphere and earth rotation as a " free" generator.

J.P.Morgan wasnt going to have any of that " FREE FOR HUMANITY" stuff.
Devils run the world
Discrediting Angels.

Better to pile up 20,000 Nuclear bombs globally than have free energy and agriculture.
( if we up the yields and detonate all at once we can create another sun. Name it the " Fool Star".)

They made Garden of Eden a slum.
Then raised the rent.

It was Never Theirs to begin with

FREE WILL


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They have been developed and Used.
> Successfully.
> On atomic sized particles.
> Hoping to move up to potatoes within a decade.
> ...


Doesn't change that its a suicide machine. The original particle was disassembled. It no longer exists. Then the disassembled particles may be transferred to the arrival location (depending on the working theory) or new particles are used and reassembled based on instructions given by the teleported.

Either way, the original object no longer exists thus it is dead. Its merely a copy of you with your last memories at the other end, but it technically isnt you. Thus teleporters are suicide machines.

Ship of Theseus Paradox


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Doesn't change that its a suicide machine. The original particle was disassembled. It no longer exists. Then the disassembled particles may be transferred to the arrival location (depending on the working theory) or new particles are used and reassembled based on instructions given by the teleported.
> 
> Either way, the original object no longer exists thus it is dead. Its merely a copy of you with your last memories at the other end, but it technically isnt you. Thus teleporters are suicide machines.
> 
> Ship of Theseus Paradox


Expensive 3D printer !



steveK2016 said:


> Doesn't change that its a suicide machine. The original particle was disassembled. It no longer exists. Then the disassembled particles may be transferred to the arrival location (depending on the working theory) or new particles are used and reassembled based on instructions given by the teleported.
> 
> Either way, the original object no longer exists thus it is dead. Its merely a copy of you with your last memories at the other end, but it technically isnt you. Thus teleporters are suicide machines.
> 
> Ship of Theseus Paradox


The Alchemy is no Good !
( your kung fu is no good)

The building blocks of Everything you have ever seen heard smelled or touched
Float around you in the air.
You breathe them in.
Gold
Diamonds
Things not yet imagined
Are everywhere.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Expensive 3D printer !


Very! Teleporting particles wont be the issue and reassembling objects shouldnt either. My question would be if they can recreate memories and consciousness perfectly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

As Above
So Below



steveK2016 said:


> Very! Teleporting particles wont be the issue and reassembling objects shouldnt either. My question would be if they can recreate memories and consciousness perfectly.


Doesnt work in Cloning
Ask Barbara Streissand about her dogs.
( most recent Public example)

This is where the H+ Transhumanists come into play.
They wish to download their very " "CONSCIOUSNESS"
And possess some unwitting " vessel" as a Demonic Possession.

Against All laws of God & Man !

There is a price to pay

You do not play with the Balance.

( look at the Symbol for " Ying & Yang"
Balance
Look at the formation of a Black Hole in space. Familure ?)

Quetzalcoatl the old Red Dragon shall devour . . .
Gaze at Oroboros.

The Macrophage of the Universe.
Because
As Above
So Below

Is it Coincedence
Orbital planes of Planetary systems
Parallel
Atomic Orbit ?

Our solar system
Is but a building block
Of a cell.

The Alpha
The Omega
Comprehend
What was written.

As Above
So Below

Worlds Within
World Without - Toth 3000 B.C.

( the Principles of Truth are Seven)


----------



## Fuber101 (May 19, 2017)

Dara didn’t shut down anything... dumb post. Uber is garbage


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

I hope Tesla kicks the shit out of Uber.



tohunt4me said:


> "
> 
> The Saudi Investors WANT flying cars.
> Helicopters would be more spacious and practical.
> But if they have the money give them what they want


That Saudi money is long gone. Uber is pissing away Softbank's money now.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Actually what we are seeing is bots do most of the writing. Policy is being controlled by a limited number of people. A small number of people with the ability to legitimately look like grass roots. It is an effective tactic.

It is being done right now. the boycotts regarding the NRA all ginned up by a small group of people who are less than a dozen but appear to be 10's of thousands of people. Fascinating.

Elon Musk is a billionaire who got most of his money from taxpayers. If we took away the subsidies his little electric car company would be gone. Just like Australia. They stopped the subsidies and Tesla is no longer in Australia.

His genius is understanding how to exploit governments. Which means US! We subsidize everyone of those Tesla's on the road...


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The wealthiest 1% will take air taxis. The rest of us will just take an Uber.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JimKE said:


> What's scary is that these hugely important business executives piss away their time tweeting like 11 year-olds.
> 
> Glad I don't own stock in either company.


Or you could say, I'm slightly peeved I didn't buy stock in both companies 5 yrs ago.

What we do on this forum is a little similar, don't ya think?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JJS said:


> Actually what we are seeing is bots do most of the writing. Policy is being controlled by a limited number of people. A small number of people with the ability to legitimately look like grass roots. It is an effective tactic.
> 
> It is being done right now. the boycotts regarding the NRA all ginned up by a small group of people who are less than a dozen but appear to be 10's of thousands of people. Fascinating.
> 
> ...


 Yep! you're right about one thing, no subsidies on vehicle registration costs, sales tax etc here in OZ.

But you are very wrong about Tesla here. They are doing quite OK, opening a new Supercharging site every month, handing out dozens of Destination chargers around the country. And most importantly, selling more electric cars here than the other 3 electric companies combined.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Biggest concern about heavy people carrying drones is what happens when they fall from the sky? I wouldn't want to be below them. There are currently approximately 50000 passenger airplanes in the world, which is a small number considering the total square footage of the planet.
> 
> If we moved to personal carriers, there would be hundreds of thousands of these, which makes statistical accidents much higher. And a car failing on the road is far more containable than a falling 'air-pod'.


You're not going far enough. Just ban ALL mechanised transport.......it's just too damn risky.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...work-major-lesson-emotional-intelligence.html

*With a Single, Insulting Tweet, Uber's CEO Just Destroyed Months of Hard Work*
Sarcastically mocking a group of top researchers isn't the best way to get your point across--even if you're right.

By Justin Bariso

@JustinJBariso

Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi. In a few months, he's worked hard to transform Uber's imagefrom a company known for bad behavior to one that is eager to learn from its mistakes and play nice with others.

But a recent tweet from Khosrowshahi threatens to destroy the image he's worked so hard to establish. In response to a critical study by MIT's Center for Energy and Environmental Policy Research (CEEPR), Khosrowshahi mocked the famed research university,tweeting that: "MIT = Mathematically Incompetent Theories (at least as it pertains to ride-sharing)."

Ouch.

The fact is, Khosrowshahi may be correct in his assertion that the study is basically flawed. But the mocking tone of this tweet demonstrates a lack of emotional intelligence. Before I explain why, let's take a closer look at the context.

*The (potential) problem with MIT's study*
It all began when MIT recently published a study that shared some alarming numbers in the ridesharing industry.

The study, entitled _The Economics of Ride-Hailing: Driver Revenue, Expenses and Taxes,_ was carried out by the MIT Center for Energy and Environmental Policy Research. The team paired survey data of more than 1,100 drivers working for Uber and Lyft with information regarding the current costs of operating a vehicle (e.g., fuel, insurance, maintenance, and repairs) to help determine driver wages per hour.

Initially, researchers found that:


median profit from driving is $3.37/hour before taxes;
74% of drivers earn less than the minimum wage in their state; and, 
30% of drivers are actually losing money once vehicle expenses are included.
Uber was quick to respond to these claims.

Jonathan Hall, the company's chief economist, published a lengthy and thoughtful criticism of the study on Medium. Hall believes that drivers' hourly earnings should be listed as much higher. He estimates the problem comes down to the authors' methodology, which he believes demonstrates inconsistent logic and a possible misinterpretation of the data. According to Hall, this error led to findings that "[differ] markedly from previous academic studies on the topic of driver earnings."

Actually, Hall makes some good points. In fact, the MIT study's lead author, Stephen Zoepf, admitted as much in a statement he made to Reuters via email."I can see how the question on revenue might have been interpreted differently by respondents," wrote Zoepf. "I'm re-running the analysis this weekend using Uber's more optimistic assumptions and should have new results and a public response acknowledging the discrepancy by Monday."

*What emotional intelligence has to do with it*
I praise Hall's rebuttal as not only thoughtful, but also respectful. Hall strikes a conciliatory tone when he shares that his team has "reached out to the paper's authors to share [their] concerns and to suggest ways we might work together to refine their approach." Hall also acknowledges he has no issue with how the MIT researchers estimate the costs of operating a car; in doing so, he implies there may be problems that need to be addressed.

In contrast, Khosrowshahi's sarcastic, attacking tweet is not only disrespectful, it shows a lack of ability to benefit from criticism. It brings back memories of "the old Uber," which was marked by hubris and a "fight-picking" mentality.

To be clear, the researchers only released a brief on the study; the full results haven't yet been published. But the questions being risen are by no means new. For example, are ridesharing drivers grossly underestimating their profits, failing to factor in costs for additional fuel, maintenance, and repairs for their cars? How will tax and insurance laws need to change to accommodate the ridesharing economy? These are questions that Uber will eventually be forced to answer.

Of course, nobody's perfect, and Khosrowshahi will continue to make his share of mistakes. But while I continue to applaud his efforts to improve Uber's culture and image, this tweet reminds us that there is still a long, difficult road ahead


----------



## SEAMT (Jan 23, 2018)

Uber CEO Calls MIT Study About Driver Pay 'Incompetent'

Article by Fortune, author David Morris

Uber and its CEO, Dara Khosorwshahi, pushed back swiftly against a new MIT study claiming that the median income for Uber and Lyft drivers is just $3.37 per hour, and that 30% are actually losing money while they work.

On Twitter, Khosorshahi wrote that "MIT - Mathematically Incompetent Theories," and shared a response from the company's chief economist, Jonathan Hall.

Describing MIT researchers as "incompetent" is a big swing (and also seems to diverge from Khosrowshahi's aspirations to a kinder, gentler approach to leading Uber). And Hall's claims to have found a flaw in the MIT study are, at least as presented, not entirely compelling.

The MIT study used data from a survey conducted by The Rideshare Guy, aka Harry Campbell, a leading independent analyst and rideshare driver advisor. Hall argues that some of the questions, because of unclear wording, could lead respondents to misreport how much time they spend working for ride-hailing services, and misreport income from other sources. That, he says, drivers down the hourly rate MIT reported by nearly 60%

Full Article: http://fortune.com/2018/03/04/uber-ceo-mit-driver-pay-incompetent/


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The only way to make money is to quit uber and get a real job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mole said:


> The only way to make money is to quit uber and get a real job.


Not necessarily...

There's a lot of gigs that pay money that are not "real jobs"

Begging for money and playing an instrument on a street corner come to mind.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Not necessarily...
> 
> There's a lot of gigs that pay money that are not "real jobs"
> 
> Begging for money and playing an instrument on a street corner come to mind.


I always look at the shoes of these people sometimes I notice they have on $300 shoes on and then I just want to ask them how they do it.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Dara just destroyed a lot of Uber's reputation he was trying to reinstall by lashing out. The fact of the matter is its a scam. It will always be a scam.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Dara just destroyed a lot of Uber's reputation he was trying to reinstall by lashing out. The fact of the matter is its a scam. It will always be a scam.


In every *great* ponzi a few investors do make money, lest we not forget that.

I myself was one of them when Uber first came to Orlando.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Dara just rebutted MIT’s study. He said the methodolgy is flawed. The average earning is not $3.37. It should be $3.73.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> Dara just rebutted MIT's study. He said the methodolgy is flawed. The average earning is not $3.37. It should be $3.73.


Who says?


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Uber driver make this much..


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

An angry immature response from scary-looking guy with a permanent angry scowl on his face.

No surprise there!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> An angry immature response from scary-looking guy with a permanent angry scowl on his face.
> 
> No surprise there!


He'll come out back peddling in a day or two.

He says Uber wants everyone to love it again, or they want their love back.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

You can take a boy out of "da hood", but you can't take "da hood" out of a boy.

*Twitter, keeping America stupid since the milinneal.*



Mole said:


> I always look at the shoes of these people sometimes I notice they have on $300 shoes on and then I just want to ask them how they do it.


Mama always said there's an awful lot you can tell about a person by their shoes. Where they're going, where they've been. I've worn lots of shoes. I bet if I think about it real hard, I could remember my first pair of shoes. Mama said they'd take me anywhere. She said they was my magic shoes.-Forrest


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Of course the CEO of a failing company wouldn't be biased.


----------



## TheManSamus (Mar 6, 2018)

Mole said:


> The only way to make money is to quit uber and get a real job.


Or...don't have Uber as your real job. If you're fortunate enough to have a typical 9-5 schedule, then a couple shifts Friday and Saturday could help you pull in an extra $750-$1k a month. There's your car note, insurance, gas, and enough left save a bit towards future maintenance issues.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

takes MIT to figure out $2 after gas/expenses to drive 1-5 miles, pick up an anonymous school shooter, rapist, robber, or other 100-500 pounds & deliver it 1-5 miles in 2018 is less than a 1981 minimum wage when that was a legal minimum fare in 1971?

arrest the entire board

seize all assests

start nationwide minimums of

$1.50 a mile .25 a minute $10 minimum gross fares

treat it like a jobs program or sell to a responsible corporate citizen

#nationalizeuber


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

This study and the updated version showing that a huge amount of Uber drivers aren't making minimum wage is exactly what most here have known for years, well ok with maybe the exception of a few markets. This story has gotten legs all over the media, could you imagine the emergency meeting at Uber? All of the rich criminal execs grabing their golden parachutes "Their on to us". This is the kind of information that will help to get change made, slowly and with resistance but still media scrutiny is our greatest weapon. Thank you MIT.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

What's Uber gonna do when war breaks out in the mid-east and gas prices double and never come back down near current levels. The whole scheme is based on cheap fuel and they are still losing billions a year.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> What's Uber gonna do when war breaks out in the mid-east and gas prices double and never come back down near current levels. The whole scheme is based on cheap fuel and they are still losing billions a year.


they'll have a new wave of cheap stupid labor to take advantage of from whatever shithole country we're fighting in.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Chris1973 said:


> What's Uber gonna do when war breaks out in the mid-east and gas prices double and never come back down near current levels. The whole scheme is based on cheap fuel and they are still losing billions a year.


The United States is energy near self sufficient

Monthly data on the origins of crude oil imports in October 2017 show that one country, *Canada*, exported more than one million barrels per day to the United States (see table below).Dec 29, 2017. *Going to war with Canada? I think not *

As of 2014, the United States was the world's third-largest producer of crude oil, after Saudi Arabia and Russia. ... Greater *energy self*-*sufficiency*, it was claimed, would prevent major supply disruptions like the 1973 oil crisis and the 1979 *energy* crisis from recurring.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> The United States is energy near self sufficient
> 
> Monthly data on the origins of crude oil imports in October 2017 show that one country, *Canada*, exported more than one million barrels per day to the United States (see table below).Dec 29, 2017. *Going to war with Canada? I think not *
> 
> As of 2014, the United States was the world's third-largest producer of crude oil, after Saudi Arabia and Russia. ... Greater *energy self*-*sufficiency*, it was claimed, would prevent major supply disruptions like the 1973 oil crisis and the 1979 *energy* crisis from recurring.


You should really stop reposting random crap you read on certain websites.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> You should really stop reposting random crap you read on certain websites.


Agreed, that WSJ sucks.
What does your Cosmo have to report about energy self sufficient nations?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> Agreed, that WSJ sucks.
> What does your Cosmo have to report about energy self sufficient nations?


My cosmo report says that in order for the US to be fully self sustainable in oil. Price per barrel has to go north of $150.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> My cosmo report says that in order for the US to be fully self sustainable in oil. Price per barrel has to go north of $150.


You should really stop reposting random crap you read on certain websites.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Most people can barely drive a car, you expect them to be able to fly a car? They’ll be mass car pile ups in McDonald’s drive-thru’s.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

All of the oil goes on the free market for the world to purchase, so if the shit hit the fan, yeah North America could be self sufficient, but it really doesn't work like that under globalism. Ever noticed how war and rumors of war, and hurricanes raise the price of gas that's already in the tanks at the gas station? That's the system we are actually dealing with. The artificially low prices at the pump we are paying now are a result of a trade with our "ally" Saudi Arabia. They attempted to break the fracking industry by increasing production and making it to where fracking is not cost effective. The increases we have seen at the pump are a result of Saud back-peddling on that policy and cutting some production because it was/is breaking their welfare state. We won. Expect prices to skyrocket this summer, and with war and rumors of war, the price per barrel could easily double overnight at the drop of a hat in the very near future. I thought everyone was aware of the trade war and the outcome, and the implications, but maybe not.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

JimKE said:


> What's scary is that these hugely important business executives piss away their time tweeting like 11 year-olds.
> 
> Glad I don't own stock in either company.


They seem to follow Trumps lead...


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> At the wrong altitude !
> 
> Would love to see the first flying car riders who are subjected to a pencil float maneuver . . . popping up 600 feet then immediately dropping back into F.A.A. altitude to evade a flock of birds.
> ( its fun in a helicopter ! Especially when your Army Reserve pilot has just learned he has been activated !)( nothing like practicing missle evasion maneuvers with a cabin full of oilfield workers)
> ...


You can only fit yourself, there's not even the option to add a +1 on UberHover. Check out the prototype:


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll just say this... there is a car in space blasting Bowie to the universe (if only sound were possible in the vacuum of space) and it doesn't have an Uber sticker on the windshield. Musk invents and innovates. Uber just uses other people's resources and knowingly violates the law while doing it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Comi


Luber4.9 said:


> You can only fit yourself, there's not even the option to add a +1 on UberHover. Check out the prototype:


Coming Soon !

Uber Cannon Express !


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

My moon base will be cooler than your underwater city!


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

JimKE said:


> What's scary is that these hugely important business executives piss away their time tweeting like 11 year-olds.
> 
> Glad I don't own stock in either company.


A ton more free time for CEOS and Presidents of the United States than ever before.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Ants outnumber us.
> They could take over at any time.
> For all you know, they have already colonized us . . .
> 
> ...


How many ants can each of squash with a size 9-12 shoe?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

JimKE said:


> What's scary is that these hugely important business executives piss away their time tweeting like 11 year-olds.
> 
> Glad I don't own stock in either company.


Or like the F-ing President!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Mole said:


> I think flying cars will be a disaster and the noise will be horrible. When uber can launch a Tesla in to space then maybe they can talk but as of this moment uber sucks.


Yup. Flying cars have been around since the late 50's....early 60's. They didn't sell then, and they won't sell now. The reason is the make for terrible car and an even worse airplane. For a fraction of the cost you can buy a 200 mph airplane with many thousands left over to just rent a car.

I've been a pilot since 1971. Every decent FBO I've tied down with had several rental cars available.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Elon launched a car that he manufactured in to space using a revolutionary rocket system his company designed and built. Dara steals tips from his drivers. Enough said.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Seems to me that if uber can ever get it's navigation system to work properly the rest will follow.... I stand in my driveway, and a drine swoops down and carries me across town. Oddly enough, it does NOT sound like rocket science!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Seems to me that if uber can ever get it's navigation system to work properly the rest will follow.... I stand in my driveway, and a drine swoops down and carries me across town. Oddly enough, it does NOT sound like rocket science!


Building a flying car has all the same perramitors as building s rocket except for weightlessness and 0 02


----------

